# Pôr do sol - 07-03-2012 - Monte Gordo



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Mar 2012 às 14:03)

Boas,

Aqui ficam fotos de um magnifico Pôr do sol em Monte Gordo, Algarve.




























Espero que curtem...

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Mar 2012 às 14:15)

Bonitas fotos

Que saudades que tenho desses sítios... Mais propriamente, Manta Rota


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2012 às 14:22)

Grandes fotos!! em Julho lá estarei nos algarves


----------



## clan tino (19 Mar 2012 às 12:34)

Gostei muito das tuas fotos. Garanto que já vi esse pôr de sol em anos anteriores pelo menos uma dezena de vezes.

Tino o rei do delivery


----------

